# set iwconfig to a BSSID?

## fatalglitch

I've searched Hi and Low and can't seem to find a clear description of how to make iwconfig attempt to connect to an access point when you only have the BSSID? ie. xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

I have tried "iwconfig eth1 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" to no avail, it says ap is unsupported.

Please help, I'm using wireless-tools 27 and hacked orinoco_cs drivers. Card is a Linksys WPC11 version 3. Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

Not all drivers support this  :Sad: 

----------

